# Fur takers



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Anyone catch tonight's episode? They were in New York!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah--there's a reason they don't do many predator shows here in the East... They almost got skunked in 5 nights & days of hunting in deep snow--only saw 2 or 3 sets of eyes...Had to edit in another clip from an October hunt in order to fill out the show...LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Even when they did see them..... They can disappear quick leaving you wondering.......


----------



## birdginski (Mar 19, 2010)

And they looked to be a little on the chilly side, lol :hot:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

They should talk with "Downwind Outdoors" . Those guys seem to find them.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

IMO it kinda proves its not the equipment its the hunters !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Absolutely the hunter before the gear. Andrew (the fella guiding the fur takers) is a good hunter. He kills his fair share of coyote and fox. Last time I saw he was close to 30 fox and I think around half dozen coyote. That's good hunting here.

Not to take anything away from the DWO crew as they are fantastic hunters. However, the difference is the part of the state they hunt has more coyote than the part these fellas were hunting. The north eastern part of our state has more coyote and less fox than the western and southern areas. No parts have a lot of coyote. My presumption is that they were trying to find fox as there numbers are stronger in the majority of our starte and are easier to call. Both things that would be better for a TV show. Especially one that sees a lot of coyote.

Again I mean no disrespect to any party mentioned. All good folks and good hunters.

Fun facts:
Coyote, maybe more accurate coy-wolf, are relatively new to NY. The migration of coyote from the north (Algonquin Park- thank you Canada) into NY started in the 1900's with the first documented sighting in the 20's. Geographically the north eastern parts of NY (Adirondack Region) are closer to where the migration stared so it makes sense coyote appeared in that area first. Which leads to the fact that there is more coyte in the Adirondack Region, and parts adjacent, as they have been there for longer. I can not recall for certain. If memory serves me, the first documented sighting of coyote in the western part of the state was in the 70's.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

We started hearing about Ohio sightings in the 80's :teeth: ... Soon after, ODNR said no closed season on yotes...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah Ohio would be in a similar circumstance to us. I'm pretty close to Ohio.


----------

